# any major differences between FERM 2nd edition vs 3rd edition?



## californiadude (May 30, 2011)

any major differences between FERM 2nd edition vs 3rd edition?

i have the 2nd version, wondering if i should shell out $75 for the newer edition.


----------



## okeng (May 30, 2011)

I didn't notice any significant change. The practice exam questions were slightly out of order but they both covered the same material. I didn't compare the two word for word in quickly glancing there was no real difference. I passed the FE this spring so it must not have been a big deal.

I found a Fundamentals of Engineering book from 1936 and except for a little better explanation in today's reference manuals, the concepts haven't changed. Study hard, read and understand every chapter and you will be fine with the 2nd edition.


----------

